# Ballroom Dancing Hairstyles - Last w/ends HOTD



## ballerino (Jul 18, 2005)

This is my dancing partner, Taryn and her hair i did for a Ballroom dancing competition. 

This photo was taken at 5am, after a huge night out, and it lasted through that AND a ballroom dancing comp!   haha it was rock solid 1 can of hairspray later! 

Hope you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














It looks a bit messy because she's just had a huge day of dancing then a big night out - so please excuse the messiness! lol


Because dancers move at high speeds and flick their heads here and there etc, i need to use more pins as opposed to a updo for a wedding or something obviously, which is unfortunate - though from a distance (seats in the arena) you don't see the pins at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is us at the Australian Championships, which we won in our division

 - I loved how her hair turned out here, though her fringe fell out shortly after this (it was parted at the side and attached under her bun) which was a pain and eventually i took it out and re-did it during our 2 hour break, haha i always do that [/img]


----------



## ballerino (Jul 19, 2005)

someone post a response, please! let me know what you think!!!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 20, 2005)

I really like it! It looks so intricate, yet so simple... you are definitely talented : )


----------



## ballerino (Jul 20, 2005)

Quote:

  I really like it! It looks so intricate, yet so simple... you are definitely talented : )  
 
Thanks Jeanna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I luv all your work also!


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 20, 2005)

holy cow!  absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ballerino (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   jasper17: holy cow! absolutely gorgeous!   
 
Thanks heaps!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
It looked better 6 hours before that tho...lol. I'm going to post the pics of her makeup also (when i get the photos from the photographer) and also of the H&MU of this weekends competition in MELBOURNE! yaya i love melbourne...


----------



## ballerino (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's a pic of her makeup i did at the Australian Championships




Scuse our orangeness - it's the excess fake tan! Eww....But all dancers have to do it unfortunatley...

And here is another from a comp we did earlier this year in Melbourne


----------



## jeanna (Jul 22, 2005)

...you can do makeup too??!
wow, you're _definitely_ talented!!!

* and don't worry about the 'fake orange tan'... i know enough about ballroom dancing competitions to know that the tans are a MUST ; )


----------



## ballerino (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww thanks so much Jeanna, thats so kind of you! Yes tans are icky! 
I'm posting the pics from this weekends competition soon so keep a look out. Similar hair but different makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mwah thanks again


----------



## ballerino (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are the photo's of Taryns hair from last weekend in Melbourne:










(yes she is wearing clothes!)


----------



## angelwings (Jul 25, 2005)

The hair looks fantastic


----------

